# Does anyone hate as much as me "Branded Phones"



## Kouen Hasuki (May 1, 2013)

I'll explain what I mean by "Branded" as im the Network Operator Branding the handset software and/or actual physical handset itself.

Does this sometimes put you off buying a phone as much as me? this is something that has bugged me for a very long time as I feel its rather intrusive and makes the phone itself little more than a mini advertisement for the network itself, Amusingly the one who will see this the most is the person who bought the thing in the first place.

Now there are MANY offenders but I will use a phone I recently got given to me (and one I have been messing with as an example)

Here is RIM's Blackberry Bold 9700 but branded with Logo's from the 3 UK network







This one is not the WORST offender I have had or seen but it is one of those larger scale ones.

Right off the bat you can see the "3" logo under the space bar, what you cant is the networks changes to the software side which include there logo for Startup and Shut Down after the BlackBerry load screen if you pulled the battery or hard reset it otherwise its there logo when you turn it off or on.

They also put there own theme in there but most annoyingly and I am not sure why... Disabled the ability to use 2G Mode Only... Many other and Non Branded Bold 9700's (I Think AT&T BB 9700's are like this too) can use 3 Network Modes "2G", "2G & 3G" and "3G" This handset is locked to only have "2G & 3G" and "3G"

Many argue that why would you want 2G only, Well for one thing signal is better so is battery life, Unfortunatly there is no way to remove the Network Branding or Restoring the Network modes as its contained on another ROM all together and tampering with it will brick the whole phone.

This is a practice that has gone on for many, many years now and it has bugged the hell out of me even from my very first phone the "Vodafone MN-1" (Rebranded Maxom)

Some have said, "What does it matter? It's not like (insert manufacturer of handset) put there logo on it" Well I understand that, They made it! The network on the other hand just put there Sim Card into it and provide the service.

So I am curious as to others thoughts on this!


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2013)

I personally don't mind branding as long as the software stays intact.
Sometimes branded phones are cheaper (I always buy my phones unlocked, not from the Network operators)
Put a logo of your company on the phone and show a short splashscreen on boot, but never cripple my phone.


----------



## war2thegrave (May 1, 2013)

It's not a big deal since it only applies to subsidised phones.
The problem is that consumers only see the upfront cost of these
phones and believe that similar kinds of technology should also
be priced in the range of these subsidised phones.

When low income people can carry $800.00 iphones for next to free,
there are bound to be proplems in the rest of the electronics market.
It happened to the 3ds until it's steep price cut, and is currently happening
to the vita and wiiu.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

Hi, welcome to consumer computing devices? 

"Dell" PCs?  They make the case and assemble the parts from other companies, slap their label on, and it's a "Dell".  The CPU may be Intel or AMD, the Motherboard may be RFC or Foxconn or something, the RAM might be some low-key manufacturer, the HDD is WD or Seagate, etc.

Even with MP3 players and cameras, one company makes the screen, another makes the flash storage, etc... though the company who brands the machine at the end does relatively a bulk of the work there anyways so most people don't care.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 1, 2013)

Do newer phones have this? I got my SGS II over a year ago from Bell (A provider in Canada) and it has no branding on it whatsoever.


----------



## Rizsparky (May 1, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Do newer phones have this? I got my SGS II over a year ago from Bell (A provider in Canada) and it has no branding on it whatsoever.


some SGS II's do have this branding, its mainly on contract phones, I'm not really bothered if its on the back case of the phone. Its a bit too far when there's a massive operator logo on the front though


----------



## Alexrose (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> the RAM might be some low-key manufacturer


 
????

Corsair? Kingston? G-Skill? Crucial?

Just because you personally may have more experience buying hard drives than RAM does not mean these are not huge manufacturers.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

Alexrose said:


> ????
> 
> Corsair? Kingston? G-Skill? Crucial?
> 
> Just because you personally may have more experience buying hard drives than RAM does not mean these are not huge manufacturers.


So those are the labels on the sticks you've pulled out of factory Dells?


----------



## Alexrose (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> So those are the labels on the sticks you've pulled out of factory Dells?


 
I've never had a factory computer, but I'm aware that Dell stick their own stickers on RAM. That is irrelevant. I can stick a sticker that says "Alexrose" on my TV, but it doesn't mean I made it. Dell buys its RAM from all the usual major memory manufacturers.


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2013)

I hardly mind.
The phone works does it?
If it doesn't, then you got something to complain about.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

Alexrose said:


> I've never had a factory computer, but I'm aware that Dell stick their own stickers on RAM. That is irrelevant. I can stick a sticker that says "Alexrose" on my TV, but it doesn't mean I made it. Dell buys its RAM from all the usual major memory manufacturers.


Dell rarely labels the internal parts, outside of the motherboards.  The internal parts still have the manufacturer info on them, since Dell has no reason to remove it.  I haven't, however, seen major manufacturer labels on Dell RAM, which leads me to believe that they contract from some lesser-known company, one that doesn't service general consumers.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 2, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Hi, welcome to consumer computing devices?
> 
> "Dell" PCs? They make the case and assemble the parts from other companies, slap their label on, and it's a "Dell". The CPU may be Intel or AMD, the Motherboard may be RFC or Foxconn or something, the RAM might be some low-key manufacturer, the HDD is WD or Seagate, etc.
> 
> Even with MP3 players and cameras, one company makes the screen, another makes the flash storage, etc... though the company who brands the machine at the end does relatively a bulk of the work there anyways so most people don't care.


 
The analogy doesn't quite work to me on that, as in your context of putting it that would be like getting a dell computer and having your ISP logo stuck on it


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 2, 2013)

Yeah, I dislike carrier branding.  That was something that makes the VZW Samsung Galaxy Nexus physically appealing (inb4 iFish tells me it's not a Nexus device anymore).  The only VZW branding on it is on the battery cover.  The face is absent of ALL branding, with the back sporting "Samsung" and "Verizon Wireless".  The boot animation is the stock Android one for the installed version.  The phone comes preloaded with I think two VZW apps, being the only other thing "Verizon" about it.


----------



## Chary (May 2, 2013)

Well, unless my iPhone becomes apple shaped, has a Foxconn watermark on the screen, and every time I turn it on, it tells me, "All hail the money-sucking king: AT&T", I'm relatively fine with branding. (So long as they don't cripple features on the phone itself)


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 2, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Yeah, I dislike carrier branding. That was something that makes the VZW Samsung Galaxy Nexus physically appealing (inb4 iFish tells me it's not a Nexus device anymore). The only VZW branding on it is on the battery cover. The face is absent of ALL branding, with the back sporting "Samsung" and "Verizon Wireless". The boot animation is the stock Android one for the installed version. The phone comes preloaded with I think two VZW apps, being the only other thing "Verizon" about it.


 
That's liveable since you can replace the battery back and it sounds like its just got an extra app or 2 (probs to check your upcoming invoice and the like)



Chary said:


> Well, unless my iPhone becomes apple shaped, has a Foxconn watermark on the screen, and every time I turn it on, it tells me, "All hail the money-sucking king: AT&T", I'm relatively fine with branding. (So long as they don't cripple features on the phone itself)


 
That is one thing I do like about Apple's iPhone is the operators dont really get much control over it other than the Sim Lock so you get the latest updates when they are released and such


----------



## Rydian (May 2, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> The analogy doesn't quite work to me on that, as in your context of putting it that would be like getting a dell computer and having your ISP logo stuck on it


No, because your ISP is not involved in your home computer sale, while it's very much involved in any branded smartphone sales.

Like, Dell didn't make the RAM or GPU, but they're selling the package to do so they're going to slap their label on it if they can.  Brand Recognition is extremely powerful.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 2, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> That's liveable since you can replace the battery back and it sounds like its just got an extra app or 2 (probs to check your upcoming invoice and the like)


 
I have an aftermarket extended battery with an aftermarket battery cover - zero branding on the phone whatsoever now.  Also have AOKP on it instead of the stock 4.2.2 ROM which does not have the apps.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 2, 2013)

Rydian said:


> No, because your ISP is not involved in your home computer sale, while it's very much involved in any branded smartphone sales.
> 
> Like, Dell didn't make the RAM or GPU, but they're selling the package to do so they're going to slap their label on it if they can. Brand Recognition is extremely powerful.


 
Actually with some ISP's they ARE involved in the computer sale 

Besides that analogy still does not hold water with me as they at least took the time to buy the parts manufacture the case as well as assemble it and that could be said for the phones themselves since we both already know the likes of HTC for instance don't make the CPU or Ram ect ect in that nether.

My point to put it more blunt since I am not sure your seeing it is more the fact the Service Provider not the Handset Creator feeling the need to butt there nose in with additional Branding, and in some instances gimping the software itself above a SIM Lock.

To me, sure its a subsidised phone, but it should only go as far as the SIM lock since that's gimping enough as it is without crippling features and slapping logo's in the users face... Just because they might forget there on a particular network.

I have never liked the idea of paying a network to be a walking advertisement for them  and don't get me wrong I buy unbranded phones where I can if I am getting another phone, but I am highlighting an annoyance to me personally



Sicklyboy said:


> I have an aftermarket extended battery with an aftermarket battery cover - zero branding on the phone whatsoever now. Also have AOKP on it instead of the stock 4.2.2 ROM which does not have the apps.


 
Hehe that works  Shame I cant de-brand this blackberry but while I can heavily mess with BB OS6 on it the network customisations are held on another ROM I cant flash or replace, I could however change the shell for a OEM one without the 3 Logo.

As a side note I have enjoyed messing with the OS, I have been able to shrink the OS itself to under half its stock size of 120MB (60MB System Software 60MB Core Apps) to 58.8MB (30MB System 28.8MB Core Apps)


----------



## Rydian (May 2, 2013)

I get that there's differences, but I think you're underestimating what companies will do to get their name out there.

Hell, have you seen solvemedia, those advertisement captchas?  That's some underhanded shit right there.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 2, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I get that there's differences, but I think you're underestimating what companies will do to get their name out there.
> 
> Hell, have you seen solvemedia, those advertisement captchas? That's some underhanded shit right there.


 
Oh trust me I am with you on that, hell look at video games I saw Doritos ads in Ghostbuster's the game for instance  Still doesn't mean I have to like it


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 2, 2013)

I think that in one page this thread has move from carrier branding to advertising.


----------



## Rydian (May 2, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I think that in one page this thread has move from carrier branding to advertising.


That's what it is.  Brand Recognition is something some companies would consider secretly sacrificing a fetus to get.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 2, 2013)

At least in my mind, branding != advertising.

The Doritos truck?  That's advertising.

The Verizon logo on the back (or usually front) of the phone?  Advertising, SURE, technically.  But in my eyes, it's branding.  Branding being a lot less in your face.

I have a Tmart banner ad above the quick reply box.  That's advertising. It's in your face.

"Forum software by XenForo™ ©2010-2012 XenForo Ltd" at the bottom of the page?  Sure, that's technically advertising, if you really want to look at it like that, but it's branding.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 2, 2013)

But! What when say in the case of this Bold 9700 you have to see the networks logo every time you power up or down and there default theme too


----------



## snikerz (Jul 21, 2013)

I, for one, really like Branded Phones. Just imagine a world where everyone owned an absolute indentically looking device - we're slowly moving towards that world, where individualism is not possible anymore. Branded phones are great, because the logos and icons that carriers and device manufacturers put on the device and inside the software are usually designed by talented designers that know their stuff and just look great.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 21, 2013)

Another good reason as to why I like android phones, you can remove the shitware Network Operators put.


----------



## Minox (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't mind it at all, I don't buy phones on contracts.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 21, 2013)

Minox said:


> I don't mind it at all - I don't buy phones on contracts.


 
Branded phones don't come only on contracts, I bought mine from Vodafone and payed full price, yet it came branded and network locked.


----------



## Minox (Jul 21, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Branded phones don't come only on contracts, I bought mine from Vodafone and payed full price, yet it came branded and network locked.


Essentially you're on a contract though seeing as you're unable to use it with any other carrier.


----------



## snikerz (Jul 21, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Another good reason as to why I like android phones, you can remove the shitware Network Operators put.


Android is also the only operating system which includes "shitware". Neither Apple nor Microsoft allow branding on their OS.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 21, 2013)

Minox said:


> Essentially you're on a contract though seeing as you're unable to use it with any other carrier.


 
Contract implies you pay a certain amount of money to pay the phone you have.



snikerz said:


> Android is also the only operating system which includes "shitware". Neither Apple nor Microsoft allow branding on their OS.


 
And because of that they're better right?
Oh and Blackberries cannot be branded too right?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 22, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Contract implies you pay a certain amount of money to pay the phone you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Blackberry's can be and its hard coded branding into a rom


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 22, 2013)

snikerz said:


> Android is also the only operating system which includes "shitware". Neither Apple nor Microsoft allow branding on their OS.


 

Blackberrys can be branded too, but you can remove them and install stock or completely custom Roms on Android phones.

Not to pick on you twice on the same day but was your post earlier on no more individualism sarcasm/satire or not? I honestly couldn't tell and it creeped me out a little.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 22, 2013)

Look at this shit.



Spoiler











 


Sicklyboy said:


> (inb4 iFish tells me it's not a Nexus device anymore)


 

Well, I'm not iFish, but it really isn't a Nexus if it doesn't get it's updates as Google intends it to. That's why Google doesn't bother with the CDMA carriers anymore, too much shit they have to go through to update their devices, which totally defeats the purpose of a Nexus device.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 22, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Blackberrys can be branded too, but you can remove them and install stock or completely custom Roms on Android phones.
> 
> Not to pick on you twice on the same day but was your post earlier on no more individualism sarcasm/satire or not? I honestly couldn't tell and it creeped me out a little.


 

Actually last I checked debranding a BB runs a very very high risk of permanent bricking which is why I never looked more into it with my Bold 9700


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 22, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Actually last I checked debranding a BB runs a very very high risk of permanent bricking which is why I never looked more into it with my Bold 9700


 

Yeah, sorry if it was worded weird but I was saying that BB's were branded too but only Androids could be unbranded.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 22, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Yeah, sorry if it was worded weird but I was saying that BB's were branded too but only Androids could be unbranded.


 

sokay  but ya as far as i know BB Branding is held on an very hard to flash rom but only one or two have managed it and no way a normal person could pull it off like an android Id imagine you would probs have to change that whole chip out


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2013)

if you dont like it
DONT BUY A CONTRACT with a phone

just buy a Contract Sim card
and buy the phone out right from a Retailer like Amazon


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 22, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Amazon


 

lol. amazon xD those aholes always a pain with me anything cool they dont ship to where I live


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> lol. amazon xD those aholes always a pain with me anything cool they dont ship to where I live


 
only an example
but yea you cant complain if your going through them for a contract


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 25, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Blackberry's can be and its hard coded branding into a rom


 
Thus should be reflashed if one doesn't want branded shitware on it.





Hikaru said:


> Look at this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Galaxy Note


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 25, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Thus should be reflashed if one doesn't want branded shitware on it.


 

You didn't read my last few posts  not as easy as a quick flash and bob's yer uncle its sorted last I heard it involved replacing a chip in the phone


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 25, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> I'll explain what I mean by "Branded" as im the Network Operator Branding the handset software and/or actual physical handset itself.
> 
> So I am curious as to others thoughts on this!


 
But sometimes I forget which network I am using and want to be constantly reminded, especially in ways that completely ruin the aesthetics of the phone.

Those dumbass boot images/videos/sounds are awesome, too.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 26, 2013)

My phone is an LG Optimus L9 that has android 4.0 I think, and I like the phone a lot, yeah my phone has the T Mobile Logo on it, and starts up and shuts down with the T Mobile Logo, and gets quite annoying. I know where your coming from. I had to get used to it so I don't really care about it anymore. I know how you fell about it, trust me, you will get used to it when time passes.


----------

